# Product reviews.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I personally don't like to buy anything until I have surfed around for reviews on it.

The one thing I am finding is a lack of reviews on camping products.

I went out on a limb and bought something completely new to me, even though I hadn't read a review on it.......

Microfiber towels.

We are going up to Erie to Splash Lagoon next weekend, and I read reviews on Splash Lagoon that said their lockers were tiny and expensive to rent, and that if you don't rent a locker people steal your stuff, AND that the water park runs out of the "complimentary" towels that they provide......

I decided to by some XL microfiber towels to use at the water park since they are also a camping item and I can fit all four towels easily in a tiny locker.

I will keep you posted on how well they work.

Anyone else here have a review on a camping product... positive or negative?

I am looking into "buzz off" mosquito repellant clothing and it is so $$$$$$$$$. I hate to spend that kinda money without knowing that they work well, fit well, wash well... etc.

I am also looking into some dehumidifier crystal for my tent to keep my tent dry and my blankets from getting soggy....


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

This is true, many products are hard to find reviews about, maybe that would be a good addition to the site here, some way for members to review different camping products.

Keep us posted on the above, you can be the:thumbup2: first reviewer


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a hammock too from Hammocks.com that I will be giving a review on as soon as the weather breaks and I can hang that baby up and take a lounging swing!

We can get our own little camping epinions going!!!


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes product reviews are a great addition to the site. I was thinking about all the things that I find useful while camping or travelling that I normally would not use at home.

It would help to see what everyone else is using to make things easier and more fun while on the road.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*I think we can arrange this*

Ok, I have a solution for this that I think will work perfect. Expect this to be live in the next week or 2. I will be counting on yall to review some things to help kick start it. I agree, this would be an excellent thing for the community.

Here is some info about what it will be like.

- Members can add products with pictures
- Members will be able to submit reviews and comments on other product listings
- Members can rate products on a scale from 1 to 5 and the average rating will be automatically totalled and displayed
- You will be able to enter pros and cons for the product
- You will be able to "subscribe" to the product if desired, to recieve an email when a new review is posted for it.
- You will be able to add products to your favorites if there is something you want to bookmark for later viewing
- Search products by keyword

and much more.... Stay tuned.


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cant wait to see this, I will definitely add some reviews of things we have used. It would be very helpful, I searched for several things in the past with no review luck, and wish I had found some, because the product wasnt that good anyway.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to see a product review section!!!!! I promise to contribute!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, working on it now, should have it ready in a week or so. Its going to be nice :thumbup2:


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

great idea kiteri, I would love to see this as well. I have a few things in mind I would add as well....


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The product review section is live! Click Here

Upload your products now!


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

I like to read the reviews, but I think a lot of the reviews from the magazines and big websites are biased.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with you completely kev!!! 

I am so glad that this site has product reviews. I know that my fellow campers have done "real life" research and aren't getting paid for the reviews they provide.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

If we could only get more of these reviews, it would be great for all. Nothing beats true tested unbiased reviews by real people.


----------

